# MFK Web-tv episode 5



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

MFK Game Calls Web-tv Episode 5 - Group / Yip howls


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that was ugly...but effective !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 Don. That had some good info, it shows how nasty they are... good one DesertGhost


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kind of brutal to say the least, but at least they finished him as quick as they could considering all the moving around.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ouch is right, good finish.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Jesus Christ, have some tact! I can't believe you'd put that on the web and worse yet, in slow-mo. And the yote roper took all that flak for just typing about it. Should have left the bad shooting off or bad shooter home. Enjoy your comments! The anti's love you.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*.....
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

This is something that happens when hunting. The shooters involved, were able to get a followup shot to finish the coyote off. My personal opinion is that the slow motion could have been left out of the video. I dont think it really adds value to a video, no matter if its a Deer hunt, bear hunt, coyote hunt, or whatever, im not a fan of slow motion plain and simple. Its in the video, and we can just leave it at that.

Now you brought up yote roper and that whole situation. First off, I dont care what people think about what he did with what coyote and his dog. Thats his deal. I dont agree with with how he stated it in his post, as Im not one for how that incident played out according to his words. This video is nothing like what he posted. This is a close range shot with a rifle, and a follow up shot to finish the job. This was not some sort of drug out ordeal. it was over quick.

with that said - yote roper, i dont have any problem with you, or how you train your dog. keep at it, its hunting and sometimes hunting is ugly.



JTKillough said:


> Jesus Christ, have some tact! I can't believe you'd put that on the web and worse yet, in slow-mo. And the yote roper took all that flak for just typing about it. Should have left the bad shooting off or bad shooter home. Enjoy your comments! The anti's love you.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I don't dislike yote roper either, he is a rancher and coyotes eat up his profits, understandable. I am just saying that there are better ways to represent our sport. I thank your shooter for the quick follow-up and I myself have been in that situation and would have reacted the same. All I am saying is we need to depict our sport and all hunting, in as ethical light as possible. There are so many folks out there that have no understanding of hunting what-so-ever and painting that sort of picture tends to sway them against us and all hunting. I personally strive for a clean kill, but as you stated, sometimes hunting gets ugly. All I ask is that we all pay attention to the rules and refrain from posting graphic writings, photo's or video's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm in agreement that this would have been better without the slo-mo and if I knew how to remove the video and leave a link I would have done so.
As for the "yoteroper" ...that thread got a little unfriendly, so I chose to lock it to keep tempers in check. IMO he posted, in the manner that he did, knowing he'd stir the pot.

Please in the future use common sense in what you say and how you say it. Remember that we may have youngsters viewing our forum.

If you have a video that you are not sure about or that may be marginal, don't post it. Seek the input of others first.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a suggestion on ALL hunting videos, have a requirement for ALL the PT pro staff receive the video through a PM, BEFORE its gets posted and only after a majority vote from them amongst themselves in PM'S--then go with what is/isnt approved. I would rather this be done because we are under more scrutiny these days than can be imagined, and adding nitro (read as in NOT gas) is thrown into the fire exacerbates it to the nth level. I understand hunting and all aspects of what it implies in all of its varied situations for the most part--and I was taken aback. For me this was a bit of a pill--even knowing it happens on occasion. Lastly it removes the capability of someone who "thinks" its ok, from the possible reality that it truly isnt and going ahead anyway.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

IMO the video should be taking off ! Just what the anti's are looking for. I dont hunt or come to this forum to see that kind of crap. Some people will do or post anything to be noticed !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I pulled this video and locked the thread at the request of the original poster. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.
I left the comments posted as a reminder that our membership does not approve of this type of video. The incident on the video is unfortunately a part of hunting and while we try to make perfect shot it doesn't always happen. The hunters did the correct thing by following up ASAP

Don


----------

